# A bit of a range Report on my 2 new Kimbers



## Joeshwa24 (Nov 14, 2007)

You may or may not have read this in the 1911 forum but I went ahead and ordered both a Kimber Warrior and a Pro TLE II. Well they arrived at my friend’s gun shop yesterday at about 10am and I went and got them at about noon got home from work at three and headed out back.

Well guys I went out and shot for about three hours yesterday and put just under 250 rounds through each gun respectively... Not one Jam of any kind. I love these guns. I went out back of my property and set up multiple targets on my range from 3 yard, 7 yards 10 yards and out to about 50 feet and I have to say that warrior is just dead on every shot. The Pro TLE did very well to but just like any other 1911 you can easily see the difference in the 4 and 5 inch barrel when shooting at a distance. That said it wasn’t like I was missing targets my groupings were more like 6 inches out at 50 feet with the Pro TLE while the Warrior was giving me 2 to 4 inch groupings at 50 feet. In at the 3 and 7 yard targets I was shooting groupings you could put a half dollar over with both. I also let the Sun set and tested out my new Insight Laser/light combo and it was really awesome. That was the first time I had shot with the light on and attached and it worked beautifully. All in all I couldn’t be happier. Another big plus; my wife loves the Pro TLE and is threatening to steel it so she is cool with the exorbitant expenditure. My wife busted out the camera and took some pic’s I will see if I can get those up later. 

I will write a more comprehensive range report at 1000 rounds... So give me a day or 2 :smt023


----------

